# 4 new stingrays on amazone



## spoker (Jan 16, 2019)

4 new trbi




ute stingrays on amazone ,red or blue fenderless boys, pink and blue fairladies


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 16, 2019)

Amazon blows
destroyer of retail establishments
Enabler of the pathetic lazy @ss


----------



## spoker (Jan 16, 2019)

so how do you really feel?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 16, 2019)

Love amazon! shop from home, stay home, never leave, avoid human contact....drop it at the door!
the BEST!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2019)

I actually like shopping on line quite often. I worked some retail, one being a bicycle shop ( mainly sold to retail) for over 25 years. Malls, Mass merch. independants, rural ( yup...logged LOTS of miles as a sales rep) with a few national companies and some small companies. Everything from shampoo and tampons to welding equipment/ industrial abrasives/Safety equipment. My early work experience was mining and construction. I'm not a fan of shopping or being in malls/retail settings anymore. That was my job in the old days ( even suit and tie). I'm not into crowds anymore ( never was), and when I had to be, its was a pain in the ass. Even a bit claustrophobic being in those dang malls. It sucks that retail business's are taking lumps/people losing jobs with on line shopping, but look at the world. Lots of negatives. We should try to be positive. Collect bicycles!!! Ride a vintage bike!


----------



## spoker (Jan 16, 2019)

like dylan said"the times they a changing"


----------



## frampton (Jan 16, 2019)

Communist Chinese Junk.


----------



## furyus (Jan 17, 2019)

frampton said:


> Communist Chinese Junk.



The sad thing is most people don’t care, either. Our lives are full of communist Chinese junk. We really need a cleanse.


----------



## furyus (Jan 17, 2019)

And, yes, those bikes are junk.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 17, 2019)

"Sting-rays"? Where? I don't seen no Sting-rays, just $25 pieces of ride em-once and trash-em crap.


----------

